# "I miss spring break!" haul



## talks (Apr 2, 2008)

Oh how I miss having nothing to do!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But at least I have some new goodies to play with! What I got from TJ Maxx and Victoria Secret:




Dooney & Bourke Wristlet
VS Liquid Glitter Liner: Copperhot, Liquid Metal, Platinumania, Teal Zeal
VS Luminous Shadow in Tons O' Plum
Kimora Lee Simmons eyeshadows in Red Carpet Ruby and Asian Azure
KLS Beauty Powder Highlighter in Dulce de Leche, Chocolate Souffle and Sugar Cookie
HIP es in Riotous




Too Faced Palettes: Good Girl/Bad Girl, The New Romantic Peacock, The New Romantic Unicorn
**Not pictured: Lush- Skin's Shangri La, Squeaky Green Solid Shampoo which I LOVE!!! I got it free with my purchase and oh my, it has the loveliest scent!


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 2, 2008)

nice haul!! enjoy


----------



## newagetomatoz (Apr 2, 2008)

Nice haul!!  There is such an explosion of color there! lol  Enjoy!!


----------



## AppleDiva (Apr 2, 2008)

Lovely haul!!


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Apr 2, 2008)

where did you get that lovely dooney and bourke wristlet at?


----------



## talks (Apr 2, 2008)

I got it at TJ Maxx for $25!!


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Apr 2, 2008)

oh wow i want one man 25 bucks for a dooney you cant beat that, do they have anymore at your location?


----------



## talks (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm not sure. I went early on Saturday morning so its hard to say if they were cleared out or not this weekend! Hopefully I can venture out again this weekend and get some more goodies!


----------



## marciagordon189 (Apr 2, 2008)

Nice Haul...Where did you get the Kimora Lee Simmons eyeshadows?


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Apr 2, 2008)

ok whenever you get a chance to go back to tj maxx could you let me know if they got anymore dooney's just like the one you got? i went to a tj maxx over the weekend i saw a ugly wristlet for 25 bucks an icky brown color, but they had some nice purses but to big to carry for me. i was looking to get another cute wristlet. your so lucky to swipe that nice one up at the store


----------



## talks (Apr 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *marciagordon189* 

 
_Nice Haul...Where did you get the Kimora Lee Simmons eyeshadows?_

 
TJ Maxx 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pinkgirl84* 

 
_ok whenever you get a chance to go back to tj maxx could you let me know if they got anymore dooney's just like the one you got? i went to a tj maxx over the weekend i saw a ugly wristlet for 25 bucks an icky brown color, but they had some nice purses but to big to carry for me. i was looking to get another cute wristlet. your so lucky to swipe that nice one up at the store_

 
Will do!


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Apr 2, 2008)

i just got back from visiting my local TJ MAxx and i picked up a kimora simmons lipgloss which $4 bucks, Travelon small travel train case for 6 bucks and a dooney wristlet which is grape purple with the signature colorful logo on it for 25 i didnt see any heart wristlets which was a bummer but they had other purses there to and different sizes also


----------



## talks (Apr 2, 2008)

Congrats on your find and enjoy!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 2, 2008)

Enjoy


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Apr 2, 2008)

ill also let you know if they got or will get anymore dooney wristlets in to.


----------



## Feminist. (Apr 2, 2008)

yay for lush stuff


----------

